# Undead Vampire Cat-Bat



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya Peeps! Here be the final result of this thread, I have to say I'm pleased with the result!














































This guy is basically done at this point. All that is really left is to seal his paint after making a few touch-ups. (Posing revealed some unpainted spots)

I will try to get some pics to post of this guy at night, under haunt lighting, but not sure when that may be.

Thanks everyone for watching, and your comments!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That turned out really, really neat man


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow!  That is so cool! It looks real in the pics you posted. Everything about him looks really cool, the head, claws, the wings.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He turned out absolutely gorgeous, Syt! That fact that he can be posed makes him even better - so versatile.

Stellar job with the corpsing and the painting!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my, that's disgusting... I love it


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

What do you feed it? very cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap! She looks fantastic! You did an amazing job on this critter.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

randomr8 said:


> What do you feed it? very cool!


That's easy, small children!! There is more than enough of 'em around at Halloween, and it saves on me buying candy. 

Thanks for your remarks everyone!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

An amazing piece! Can't imagine how great it is gonna look at night!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so uber creepy! I am picturing a whole flock of them! Dang it, now I have another project to add to my never ending list!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this. A tutorial would be great for us newbies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

S, that thing is the coolest! Well done and very frightening! The final look and pose are right out of a movie, you have got to be ecstatic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creative


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

ladysherry said:


> I love this. A tutorial would be great for us newbies


Well, its not a formal How-To, but the WIP with pics is here

Sawtooth- At first I felt I could do better, but the more I look at it, the more pleased I am with it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent. The texture is wonderful and I really like the extended length of the front legs and the claws. I might have done the wings a bit longer, but thats a minor point . 
Very well done. A little flock of them would be interesting.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!!!! LOVE it!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.........Great work..


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is very cool


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOVE it


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Eek! Nice job man. It looks real.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG I love this guy!!! I agree with Halloween lady will definitely have to add him to my project list i'd love to have these all over my cubicle at work!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks great scaling the fence. It's the most threatening pose. I want to learn about making a cast like you did with the skull. That impresses me. Great job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out very cool..i want !! great job !!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks just amazing! I love the look of it posed on the fence. Very menacing!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish i had skills to make things like this. nice job!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you use a real cat skull? and those claws look real too!! great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Brava! That's one cute critter you got there! I love how it's so versatile! Great job!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that is soo cool, creepy, awsume...and cuts down on over population!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

nimblemonkey said:


> Did you use a real cat skull? and those claws look real too!! great job!


Yes and no. it is a plastic cast from a real skull I molded. The Claws are super Sculpty. You can see the steps building it here. 

Thanks for all the comments guys! XD


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

You need a wole pack of these things to terrorize the TOT's. Awesome prop. I love it when haunters bring something original to the forum.


----------

